# Corns - unknown to Anery with unknown hets



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

Can anyone help with this please - have photos - though not the best sorry will try for better - of her.

Most of the eggs have hatched - 9 which (appear as if they) are 7 Anerys And 2 Amels although the Anerys have a redder tone than i thought and the Amels are much paler than previous batches.

Any ideas on what she is or the babies may be - thanks



















sorry shes a bit milky - guess it must be that time again lol


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

She's a normal, possibly a hypo - is she in shed in those photos?

Anery should NOT show any hint of red - if they look "anery-ish" but have red or orange on them, they're late-blooming Normals.

The fact that you've got pale-coloured Amels implies that you've got late-bloomers and that your female is het Amel.


----------



## quizicalkat (Jul 7, 2007)

further news on this one

litter to anery (probably from same breeder) produced:-

1 Anery

1 Brighter Creamsicle
1 Pale Creamsicle - not amels as previously thought!

6 Rootbeers

So the gentics of the adults could be?

Anyone.....Anyone.....:lol2:


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

from that pic ,kat, she does look like she could be hybrid.

and those babys sure do look like creams and rootbears


----------

